# Exotic pets magazine



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Guys
Hopefully this is right place for this and that its ok to post it?
Dont know how many of you know? But at last we have a exotics mag which will suit us all  
Its out now and easy to buy online.
Now you have to suffer me waffling on so i can tell you everything.


> Jonathan Downes said the following ..................
> CFZ Press is happy to announce the launch of a new periodical called Exotic Pets. However, although the title may seem self-explanatory, we hope the magazine will do more than ‘it says on the tin’.
> 
> Initially coming out four times a year, the magazine will feature authoritative articles on keeping herps and inverts, the more unusual fish, and even exotic mammals and birds. However, although we intend to be the definitive magazine for those who believe in the responsible keeping of exotic pets, we want to do more than that.
> ...


Right this issue is now out, And as its the first one it has lots which will still be added to it.
This is where we need your help!
Firstly we have advertising space to rent so to speak prices are as follows....
Back cover/inside cover/inside back cover £100 
Full page £75 
Half page £50 
Quarter page £30 
eighth page £20 
We will be doing small ads as well, So if the ad you want to run does not fit in with any of these sizes please get back to us, And we shall do our best to accommodate you. 
For this you will need contact [email protected] 
We also have a breeders directory, Now this will be great for everyone.
The cost for this is 30 words (no more) £10 a year (subject to change at later date) 
This is a good way to get yourself out there and seen by many. 
The advertisers of this section will also get a mention on bugnation.co.uk. 
Example: 
BUG NATION :: Index 
breeder of this and that. 
captive bred and wild caught. 
contact shaz:000000000000 
email [email protected] 
Thats not all your 30 words so its up to you 
For more infomation on this please just give me a shout and i will explain more! 
Payment methods for this are: 
by cheque (payable to Jonathan Downes) or by Paypal using our account: [email protected] 
I will be dealing with breeders directorys so you will need contact me either via PM or email at [email protected] and i shall help if needed.  
Ad now the best bit.
A magazine is only as good and the articles in it.
So can anyone offer an artical write something that would make a good read?
Pretty much about anything exotic again not sure drop me a line.
Its been a long time coming and i feel this mag will be great for us all, It also links the broken parts as it will be going on sale in some shops in time so for those who dont have internet we can now link us all together.
We have many more plans coming up for this mag and for the first issue its not bad going.
Heres a couple pictures to get you going.
And dont forget you cant moan about something if you dont help get it off the ground :wink: 









































And loads more :wink:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea - it seems that most purely reptile and amphibian mags seem to struggle and fizzle out. The broader spectrum of readers should maintain good sales. I would be interested in stocking the magazine at Coast to Coast Exotics, send me details and perhaps a sample of the first one? 

I'll help as much as I can, I always try to support as many publications as possible. I have had articles published worldwide on a wide variety of species and I'm sure I can provide something of interest to your readers. Also, I could perhaps provide an opinion on a questions and answer type column? You know a regular column of ask the expert type nature. All ideas for you for the future. I'm working on articles as we speak, so I could have something with you quite quickly. In fact one I'm working on would be a world first (as far as I'm aware!) report on breeding a certain species. Let me know.

In the mean time good luck with it!


----------

